# Handicap Vans, Power Wheelchairs, Scooters, Wheelchair & Scooter lifts.



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

R & M Mobility has been in business for over 20 years in Pensacola.

We offer Certified Sales, Installation and Service of most Handicap or Mobility equipment.



We specialize in Vehicles. We sell NEW and USED handicap vans. We install Wheelchair lifts into vans and trucks, we install scooter carriers onto most any car.

We sell touch controls, hand controls and most adaptive driving aids such as a left foot accelerator pedal etc.



We have two locations: www.RandMMobility.com



R & M Mobility 850-479-1766 

9580 Nims Lane 

Pensacola FL 32534 



R & M Mobility 850-469-9196

3930-A "W" street in Pensacola.

Pensacola FL 32505





If you mention that you heard about us on the Pensacola Fishing forum we will give you an additional discount!



We are avid fishermen who enjoy giving others, the "freedom of mobility!"



Thanks, Ken Riggs 





































































handicaped handicap handicapp handicapped handi-cap handi-caped handi-capp handi-capped wheelchair wheel-chair wheel chair disabled ramp lift handi cap van minivan


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Do ya'll do any in-house work, like hand rails and handicapped toilets??


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, we're a dealer for the company that makes stuff like toilets and hand rails etc.



We have sold stuff for a house like the motorized stair lifts that take a rider up/down stairs. We do sell Walkers & Wheelchairs etc.



We could surely provide the products for some home stuff like rails and toilets but, we really don't do any installation of home products exept the lifts and such.

What do you need? I'll see if I can hook you up.



We really pretty much specialize in anything/everything vehicle related. 

but, we do also do some of the home lift products.


----------

